# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  ZBrush Artist/Digital Sculptor available for work

## BhushanArekar

Hi,

My name is Bhushan,available for freelance work.

My portfolio:

https://bhushanarekar.com/

Email id:
bhushanarekar@gmail.com

Few work done for Fantasy Flight Games:

Mutant:
Product info:
https://www.fantasyflightgames.com/e...e-cataclysm-1/




Shade:
Product info:
https://www.fantasyflightgames.com/e...s-of-everdark/




XEV:
I have done this model for Hunk of Junk Productions. 
Art Director:Tony Lamb.


Chibi Lion:

----------


## cokreeate

Awesome stuff

----------


## BhushanArekar

cokreeate:Thanks for reply :Smile:

----------


## ralphzoontjens

Nice work Bhushan

----------


## BhushanArekar

*ralphzoontjens*:Thanks for liked :Smile:

----------


## Mad3D

Well done!

----------


## BhushanArekar

Mad3D:Thanks for kind word.

Launched my website.
https://bhushanarekar.com/

Available for freelance work.
bhushanarekar@gmail.com

------------------------------------------------------
Done few characters for Blacklist Games. 
https://www.blacklistgamesllc.com/

Game Name:Brook City


-------------------------------------------------------
Did this for Fantasy Flight Games. 
Game name:Mansions of Madness! 
https://www.fantasyflightgames.com/e...ific-journeys/ 
ZBrush used for sculpting and rendering. Compile in Affinity photo.




Thanks.
Bhushan.

----------


## MotoriGaima

Buying a new 3D printer was my dream. I worked as a 3D artist, but unfortunately it did not bring enough money. And then I decided to register on online casino real money no deposit canada and in about a week he was able to earn enough money to fulfill his dream. Now I have enough money and I was able to buy the very 3D printer that I had dreamed about for so long.

----------

